# CPU al massimo in compilazione [RISOLTO]

## ænigma

Ciao gente, come posso evitare di avere la CPU al 100% durante la compilazione? Premetto che ho quattro core e non sono riuscito scaricarmi MARBLE in quanto mi si arresta il PC per l'eccessivo consumo di CPU. Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che valore di MAKEOPTS hai settato?

----------

## ænigma

Ho settato -j5

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provare a diminuire questo valore per ridurre la compilazione parallela, c'e' anche la variabile PORTAGE_NICENESS che puoi settare per diminuire la priorita' del processo emerge nello scheduling

----------

## ænigma

Domani provo a settare -j4. La variabile PORTAGE_NICENESS a quanto la dovrei settare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Domani provo a settare -j4. La variabile PORTAGE_NICENESS a quanto la dovrei settare?

 

Fai qualche prova per capire i valori vedi man nice

----------

## Massimog

io uso queste impostazioni un make.conf, e il portatile è abbastanza usabile anche in compilazione 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l7.7"
```

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 8 --load-average 7.7 --with-bdeps=y"
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS

----------

## ænigma

Ho provato vari settaggi, ma la CPU dopo un po' che mi compila Marble, va in crisi e mi tocca interrompere. Come posso eliminare i pacchetti che ho già scaricato e che quindi non servono a nulla?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ho provato vari settaggi, ma la CPU dopo un po' che mi compila Marble, va in crisi e mi tocca interrompere. Come posso eliminare i pacchetti che ho già scaricato e che quindi non servono a nulla?

 

Eliminare i pacchetti gia' scaricati ti libera memoria disco ma non ha alcun effetto sulla CPU, comunque per questo esiste il tool eclean-dist

----------

## ænigma

Si, volevo pulire i file inutili di Marble, visto che il download è incompleto, lo so che non serve alla CPU, ma almeno libero spazio su disco. Grazie a tutti.

----------

## fturco

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ciao gente, come posso evitare di avere la CPU al 100% durante la compilazione? Premetto che ho quattro core e non sono riuscito scaricarmi MARBLE in quanto mi si arresta il PC per l'eccessivo consumo di CPU. Grazie.

 

Quando si compila un pacchetto è normale avere la CPU al 100%. Il problema è che compilare un pacchetto non dovrebbe in nessun caso portare il PC ad arrestarsi. Ciò mi fa pensare ad un problema di raffreddamento termico. Hai provato a controllare la temperatura della CPU mentre compili con lm_sensors?

----------

## bandreabis

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ciao gente, come posso evitare di avere la CPU al 100% durante la compilazione? Premetto che ho quattro core e non sono riuscito scaricarmi MARBLE in quanto mi si arresta il PC per l'eccessivo consumo di CPU. Grazie.

 

Hai controllato se non sia un problema di spazio su disco esaurito, o di inodes esauriti?

Sono in ballo anch'io con questo problema del PC che si frizza. Dai test che sto facendo (ahimè su Windows perché la Gentoo Box è inutilizzabile dopo l'ennesimo blocco) non pare che il problema sia la CPU, ma temo proprio lo spazio che ha per la compilazione (nel mio caso in RAM perché sono su SSD). che si esaurisce e blocca tutto.

----------

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti ho risolto il problema aggiungendo PORTAGE_NICENESS="-15" e in MAKEOPTS ho aggiunto -l3.3 come suggerito da fedeliallalinea e Massimog, i quali ringrazio. Ho finito la lunga installazione di Marble senza intoppi. Anche io ho un SSD. Ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

aenigma, se capita ancora come ha suggerito fturco controlla il dmesg se il problema non e' il surriscaldamento delle CPU

----------

## xdarma

 *aenigma wrote:*   

>  PORTAGE_NICENESS="-15" 

 

Occhio che i valori negativi di nice danno maggiore priorità al processo, quindi il computer sarà meno "reattivo".

Se vuoi che la compilazione interferisca di meno con le altre attività, dovresti usare un valore positivo.

In MAKEOPTS hai mantenuto "-j4"?

----------

## ænigma

No, ho lasciato -j5.

----------

## ænigma

Se succede ancora controllo il surriscaldamento della CPU, come suggerito da fturco, ma già così ho visto che i processori, durante il processo di compilazione, non lavorano sempre al 100%, ma si alternano a momenti dove l' attività è decisamente più bassa.

----------

